# VST Plugins nur mit keyboard?



## bizziprod (7. Juli 2003)

ich habe einige vst plugins Kontakt zb .. und cubase sx kann ich diese plugins nur mit einem midikeyboard ansteurn, oder wie bekomme ich die auf die spur !?


----------



## Whizzly (10. Juli 2003)

du hast die möglichkeit (ich red nu von cubase vst 32 aber des geht in sx sicher auch so  )
in der arrangment ansicht mit dem stift auf der jeweiligen spur eine (nawieheisstdasdochgleich  ) "notenspur" zu zeichnen... wenn du da dann doppelklickst, kommst du in den noten-editor wo du mit der maus die einzelnen töne plus länge und anschlagstärke zeichnen kannst...
sorrz an die pros für die schlechte wortwahl 

hoffe ich konnte helfen und du hast verstanden *g*

schönen tag noch 
whizzly


----------

